# Car dealers



## soppik (Apr 30, 2012)

Does anyone know of any trustworthy, honest car dealers in Cyprus (Paphos)? Looking for a secondhand reliable car.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Personally I wouldn't buy a second hand car over here unless I knew it's history, clocking is still a pastime here for many dealers.

Depending on the type of vehicle that you are looking for it maybe cheaper to source one in the UK and bring it over.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Pam n Dave said:


> Personally I wouldn't buy a second hand car over here unless I knew it's history, clocking is still a pastime here for many dealers.
> 
> Depending on the type of vehicle that you are looking for it maybe cheaper to source one in the UK and bring it over.


Having just sold our car, we are looking forward to the delights of the second-hand car market in Cyprus. I suspect finding a reliable mechanic (as Veronica mentioned in another thread, I believe) will be a key weapon in the armoury of any buyer.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Pam n Dave said:


> Personally I wouldn't buy a second hand car over here unless I knew it's history, clocking is still a pastime here for many dealers.
> 
> Depending on the type of vehicle that you are looking for it maybe cheaper to source one in the UK and bring it over.


Timark which is now located on the Polis road by the turn off to Anavargos import cars from the Uk with full service histories and Uk log books. If you want to be sure no clocking has been done these cars are pretty safe IMO.


----------



## soppik (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for all your replies


----------

